# Elemental Sulfur Plan



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

My pH is 7.7. I am in CT so my window to use elemental sulfur is limited compared to warmer parts of the country.

How much total sulfur should i shoot for this season?

I applied 5lb per 1K of elemental sulfur this week. Average soil temps are now hovering at 70.

How soon can I apply 5lb more per 1k? Is it about a month?

Also, have people been successful moving the needle with sulfur? I've seen studies that it's really hard to lower pH versus increase it with lime.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Read the soil remediation guide.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

TheZMan said:


> Also, have people been successful moving the needle with sulfur? I've seen studies that it's really hard to lower pH versus increase it with lime.


Mine moved from a 7.5 LY to 7.3 TY. I applied at 9lbs/M total product. I will do the same this year and reassess if the needle isn't moving enough/too much.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Sounds great! I guess I'll stick to my plan for my yard - approx 10K sq feet 100 pounds for the season total.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

I have had numerous lawns with high pH and I have never had lasting results to lower pH with elemental sulfur as many times as I have tried. You may see a temporary drop in pH of 1 or 2 points for a month but I would expect you pH to return to back to the higher level as time passes by. I have learned to accept the soil's natural pH for whatever it is and work around the high pH number. Having high pH does not mean you cannot have a nice lawn, one thing that it does mean it that you will have to spray FAS applications to the lawn to improve the color as normal applications of iron will not work as they do in a lawn with pH in the optimal range. I personally think that to many people put to much focus on the pH and maybe missing other important elements that may need more attention.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+1


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

My experience is 5lbs/1k sq ft and no change. If it weren't so cheap for a bag, I wouldn't even bother.


----------

